# Coat color?



## LolaBean (Jan 17, 2012)

We just adopted a 9 week old chihuahua puppy this past weekend... I was wondering what exactly her coat color would be called. She's dark (looks black) and what appears to be white but she also has white/silver hairs all throughout the black/grey fur on her back... I've seen the black and brown chis but never a chi colored like she is and i'm curious if y'all think her body color will even out and darken like the stripe down her back  This is not my first Chi but the first i've seen in her colors, she reminds me of a little husky.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Not sure, but she's a cutie.


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

my black chi was like that, her dad was a show dog and had a chocolate/white coat similair to that, and she's got black and white just on her head like her dad had. She's outgrown it now though, all black these days. Maybe one or two white hairs still remain.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah, I'm sure as she grows she will look more black. She is so cute!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful little Lola. Gorgeous coloring.


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

My friend has a 8 month old Husky, Loba, your Lola looks exactly like her!
She is beautiful. I'm a sucker for the dogs with 'eyebrows'.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What a precious one! Congrats!

The pics make it difficult to tell her color. Do you have larger pics or at different angles? 

She could be a black and tan or a blue and tan or even a black and silver. The silver/gray hairs mixed in make me wonder. 

Your baby has the classic look often referred to as Irish markings. The triangles in an opposing color near the eyebrows as well as a color splash on the chest and legs. Eden, in my signature, has that as well as MANY others here. 

Is her nose an ink black or is it more gray or lighter black?

Here is the listing of AKC recognized colors and markings, just for your reference:
American Kennel Club - Breed Colors and Markings


----------



## LolaBean (Jan 17, 2012)

*jesuschick* Thank you : ) Her nose is ink black. You can click on the photos I posted to make them larger, if they're not large enough I can e-mail them to you maybe? I only have my iphone to take photos so they wont be super big but bigger than what photobucket hosts. 

What color is your Eden? She looks very similar to Lola from what I can tell.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not sure the color name but she looks like a mini husky  so cuute!


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

She does look like a mini-husky! How adorable!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She looks like a reverse sable on black


----------



## LolaBean (Jan 17, 2012)

*Real Deal Mini-Husky ; )*

Thank you everyone for the comments! 

And for those of you who say she looks like a mini husky (totally agree) here is a photo of her with our mini-husky (Alaskan Klee Kai) 

Lola & Xiion


^ click for larger version ^


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

That's awesome! What is the age difference between the two?


----------



## LolaBean (Jan 17, 2012)

*Bianca00* He is 11 weeks & 7pounds right now... He is supposed to max out around the 15lb range.

Here is a photo of mom and dad both hold grand champion titles so **fingers crossed** little Xiion will follow in mommy and daddy's footsteps. 


^Mom^

^Dad^


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow stunning what a pair,


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow, they look beautiful together! I love Alaskan Klee Kai, he looks stunning!


----------



## LolaBean (Jan 17, 2012)

*glyndwr* Thank you 

*Sky* Thank you : ) That's awesome you are familiar with the breed, not very many are... We have seen 2 different vets with him and neither of them had even heard of the breed and thought he was an Alaskan Malamute even after I filled out the paper work as "Breed: Alaskan Klee Kai"  He's a great little dog but I love my chi's more  He is my husbands dog, I got him for him this Christmas.


----------

